# anyone in northern michigan?



## 09dieselguy

who on here is around northern michigan area? i havent seen anyone recently in the area?


----------



## 09dieselguy

no one is northern michigan has been plowing? been getting snow every day or 2. i know there use to be a member on here from traverse city area.


----------



## 31050

There are a few on here. Where in northern Michigan are you from? Roscommon here.


----------



## 09dieselguy

tc and petoskey areas mostly. born and raised in alpena


----------



## Landgreen

09dieselguy;1208786 said:


> no one is northern michigan has been plowing? been getting snow every day or 2. i know there use to be a member on here from traverse city area.


I'm in TC. We've had a great winter so far.


----------



## 31050

bump still looking for more N. Mich guys


----------



## Art Beach

******;1237197 said:


> bump still looking for more N. Mich guys


Petoskey, Emmet County


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

I'm also in Traverse City.


----------



## newhere

could you traverse city guys post some pictures so i can drool all over my keyboard? i picked up some equipment last year from TC and just fell in love with the place. 

Im hell bent on getting a house in TC or Charlevoix

any pictures well be stared at for hours, thanks


----------



## KBTConst

Mesick here Wexford county!


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Anyone in the Gaylord, Frederic, or Grayling area? I am going to the cabin next weekend and need my drive plowed and a neighbor needs road and drive plowed


----------



## blowerman

I live around Milwaukee, but go up to Bessemer about every 3 weeks during the winter as long as I'm not dealing with snow down here. Just went up this past weekend, but after the blizzard down in Milw. the piles look about the same size.


----------



## KBTConst

Leisure Time LC;1237671 said:


> Anyone in the Gaylord, Frederic, or Grayling area? I am going to the cabin next weekend and need my drive plowed and a neighbor needs road and drive plowed


grf 1000 Is from Gaylord maybe he could help you out!


----------



## Landgreen

Leisure Time LC;1237671 said:


> Anyone in the Gaylord, Frederic, or Grayling area? I am going to the cabin next weekend and need my drive plowed and a neighbor needs road and drive plowed


When was the last time it was plowed? That area gets some serious snow over there. Might be a challenge to open it up.

I can ask around but dont know anyone off hand that lives over there.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

+1 from the Grand Traverse area. It's been a pretty good year here so far. We've had a break from plowing for a couple of days, just chucking salt with the melting and re-freezing. Hopefully this year finishes off strong, unlike last year.


----------



## grf_1000

yeah, i'm in Gaylord, 20 miles from Frederic. if you cant find anyone let me know. hell there prob. wont be any snow to plow by this weekend. lol


----------



## Plow man Foster

*Anyone looking For another plow truck to add to the fleet????*

I know im from SE Michigan (oakland county area) But it wouldnt be too far for someone to come...

I Have a 2009 White GMC z71 SLE with a boss poly sport plow that im selling.
Gonna use the money towards a nice loader for some sub davisions i have and such. 
Everything works on the truck and plow. I gotta get the bumper fixed this week has a little bit of surface rust on it...but its still covered under the Bumper to bumper warranty since it only has 25k miles

No damage 
No scratches 
I know its unbelievable but its true!
PM An offer or your number so we can call you...
I would say post replies but im prob. not gonna check this thread too often.


----------



## KBTConst

Is everyone ready for this snow we are going to get tomight or did everyone think it winter was over?


----------



## grf_1000

i had hoped it was over but knew it wasnt. hell we had 5" on mothers day last year. never know when its going to snow in northern mi. lol


----------



## KBTConst

I had hope it was over also, already had changed back to my summer tire but It only takes about 45 minutes to change them back. Hope my customers don't mind a little snow left because I don't plan on plowing mud. Good luck to everyone I think we will all need it tomorrow!


----------



## grf_1000

air port reported around 12" i had 14" total at my lots and 15"+ south west of town on the roads i do. it didnt even start snowing till 2am. stopped around 7pm. first 2 hours dropped 5". sat my butt in a truck for 18 hours then had to clean up today. this boy is sure happy this season is coming to an end.


----------



## 31050

You guys ready for more? I hope we don' get what they are calling for, but it is snowing HARD here and it is thundersnow


----------



## Luther

Good luck to you guys. 

Looks like you're getting pounded up there. 

Hoping to get up there this weekend. I also hope it's melted by then.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

Just heading out now, We have a bunch of the wet nasty stuff. At least I get to test out my new to me back blade.


----------



## KBTConst

I only had 1.5" but it was heavy stuff now its misting rain hope everyone is having a good morning I can see alot of equipment breaking down in this stuff good luck!


----------



## standenc

Bump anyone around


----------



## grf_1000

i still am


----------



## KBTConst

I still here!


----------



## tyler.premier

im in Muskegon area (not quite northern Michigan) but still watching the thread.


----------



## Landgreen

Yep. Waiting for the snow...


----------



## grf_1000

had snow falling here this morning.


----------



## standenc

That's what I am talking about bring it on


----------



## KBTConst

Looked out the window this morning at my truck and the frost is so thick I thought it had snowed I know we are at least 1 1/2 months out for snow but it still got my heart pumping Thumbs Up


----------



## Luther

Looking for someone who services the Otsego lake area. I have a VIP that I need to take care of who likes to spend time at his lake house during the winter.

grf 1000, is this of interest to you?


----------



## grf_1000

TCLA;1332507 said:


> Looking for someone who services the Otsego lake area. I have a VIP that I need to take care of who likes to spend time at his lake house during the winter.
> 
> grf 1000, is this of interest to you?


pm sent, give me a call


----------



## Luther

grf_1000;1332752 said:


> pm sent, give me a call


You bet....Can't get to my pm's on this. I'll check it out once I get to my puter tomorrow.

Thanks man!


----------



## Luther

grf_1000;1332752 said:


> pm sent, give me a call


Would love to, but I'm not seeing a pm or visitor message from you.


----------



## grf_1000

TCLA;1333364 said:


> Would love to, but I'm not seeing a pm or visitor message from you.


i sent it again


----------



## grf_1000

first focast of polwable snow for tomorrow night. news said we could see 3-4". the u.p. 8" during the day time tomorrow. its getting close guys.


----------



## Bighammer

It didn't turn into much here in Traverse, (maybe an inch?) but it iced up the roads pretty good.


----------



## grf_1000

We got about 8" but the ground is still warm. At least we scraped the rust off the cutting edges.


----------



## grf_1000

we ended up with about 8" here. we got to scrape the rust off the cutting edges


----------



## 4starlawns

I have a 99 dodge 3500 and need a cab side mount for a Meyer md 2 you can call (810)240-7318


----------



## Gmoser

Im hoping we can start adding more to this thread soon! About time, isn't it?


----------



## grf_1000

Gmoser;1379491 said:


> Im hoping we can start adding more to this thread soon! About time, isn't it?


it can stay like this all season, i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

This is ridiculous wheres the snow!


----------



## Bighammer

I'm seeing snowflakes instead of raindrops in the forecast, but it doesn't sound like it will be much if anything. I'm getting tired of the rain and mud. 

I want some slippery stuff to see how the ice screws work on the tractor. Clearing our road should be a smoother ride if I don't need chains.


----------



## Gmoser

Going to check my accounts for salt purposes, maybe some money can be made finally?


----------



## Gmoser

well after I take a nice 3 or 4 hour nap


----------



## grf_1000

2" on the ground here. already called the guys for the 1st plow of the season in the a.m. last season by this time we plowed 12 times by dec.16th


----------



## KBTConst

Just a dusting here  but I did get some salting in this morning.


----------



## grf_1000

first full plow of the season. 2" of wet crap then the freezing drizzle at 4 am.


----------



## Bighammer

It's on its way finally... :bluebounc

*New Year's Day:* Periods of rain and snow, becoming all snow after 10am. Widespread blowing snow after 4pm. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible tomorrow.

*Sunday Night:* Snow showers and widespread blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. New snow accumulation of 4 to 6 inches possible.​


----------



## grf_1000

Bring it on.


----------



## KBTConst

Lets just hope it turns into a normal winter now! I have had enough alone time with the wife and kids. Thumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Happy New Years there guys. Chiming in from the central Mich thread. Depending on which forecast you listen to for the amounts.All differ,but it sure sounds like snow is on the way.


----------



## grf_1000

Local guys are saying 12" + for us in 36 hours with 35 mph winds. Going to be a hood one.


----------



## Bighammer

We're totally screwed.


----------



## Master Brain

grf_1000;1399434 said:


> Local guys are saying 12" + for us in 36 hours with 35 mph winds. Going to be a hood one.[/QUOTE
> 
> Happy New Year N. Mi. Good way to start new year out big old snowfall.
> P.S. Send some SNOW over here on the East side!


----------



## grf_1000

Update: all the snow and now wind gusts in excess of 50 mph. Wow better hold in to your hats lol


----------



## grf_1000

we ended up with 12-14 around gaylord, could get 3-5 more tonitght. time to get some rest.


----------



## KBTConst

We only got 6 or 7 in it was great to be able to plow finally nothing broke and everyone showed up on time. ready to do it all over again but it doesn't't look like anything until maybe this weekend. :crying:


----------



## Landgreen

Bighammer;1399502 said:


> We're totally screwed.


Did they help? Any concern about damage to pavement?


----------



## Bighammer

I'm on a seasonal road so it's mostly off-road use. I don't think it does anything to pavement unless you spin. (or maybe turn with the brake or the dif locked)

I went up a snowy/icy hill in 2wd. I did spin a little bit, but then it quickly wasn't really icy anymore. (dug thru to dirt pretty quickly) A better test will be when I'm actually pulling or pushing an angled rear blade with a load of snow, but so far, I'm happy.


----------



## Landgreen

What kind of tractor is that?

Ive seen a NH running around on the west side with the diagonal type chains. I think DOT would frown on that but I dont think the guy goes very far with it.


----------



## 31050

Snow here in Roscommon varied about 6" on the east side of the county closer to 10" on tne west. Finally got to test out the new truck and plow, worked great.


----------



## Bighammer

It's a Kubota 4240. I have a rear blade and front loader, but I also have a blower that I can put on the back for deep stuff. I'm out on Old Mission Peninsula.


----------



## Landgreen

Bighammer;1402572 said:


> It's a Kubota 4240. I have a rear blade and front loader, but I also have a blower that I can put on the back for deep stuff. I'm out on Old Mission Peninsula.


No kidding. I grew up out there. I assume you farm?


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Chirp, chirp. Pretty quiet around here. Is everyone too busy playing in the snow? It has been nice to finally get to push a little snow. Hopefully it keeps coming!


----------



## Bighammer

Not much to chirp about, here.


----------



## PowersTree

Subscribed. Wishing I was in the UP, but stuck down here in Oakland country.


----------



## grf_1000

Plowed 3" this morning and now plowing close to another 3" again.


----------



## KBTConst

We plowed about 3" this morning but now it's all done until Sat. maybe.:crying:


----------



## Landgreen

Kinda nice to get a break though. Have a few repairs and other things to get done. 

Looking good for a weekend event Thumbs Up


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Saturday "snow" and Sunday "snow showers." I haven't seen any guesses on total accumulations yet, but hopefully we get a little surprise lake effect on top of the snow they are predicting.


----------



## KBTConst

My wife said around 11 this morning WTCM said 2-4 inches tomorrow night and flurries Sat. I hope not I have a all day meeting Sat.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

That's good news (maybe not for you considering the meeting)! I hadn't heard anything except for flurries tomorrow. We can only hope, and keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## KBTConst

If we do get it I will cover the commercial accounts before the meeting and she will have to do the residential ones.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

I should have a light morning on Saturday since a majority of my commercial stuff doesn't need to be done until Monday morning. If you think you might need a hand I'd be happy to help. If so, let me know and I can shoot you a PM with my number. I will be in the Kingsley area after 6am so Mesick isn't too far away.


----------



## KBTConst

Thanks for the offer I think she will do ok she has plowed them before but it never hurts to have a good back up plan if some thing go wrong.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

I hear you on the back-up plan. I only own one truck, one loader, and a handful of small equipment, but have a couple of good friends that are set-up the similiar. If one breaks down or is out of town, the other two step up. I'll PM my number to you just in case you need it.


----------



## PowersTree

08SnowPusher;1429922 said:


> I hear you on the back-up plan. I only own one truck, one loader, and a handful of small equipment, but have a couple of good friends that are set-up the similiar. If one breaks down or is out of town, the other two step up. I'll PM my number to you just in case you need it.


That's what this site is all about!!!!!!

Luckily, you northern boys have a secret society of helping neighbors. This site makes it that much easier.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

PowersTree;1431285 said:


> That's what this site is all about!!!!!!
> 
> Luckily, you northern boys have a secret society of helping neighbors. This site makes it that much easier.


While the good ole grapevine still works, it is certainly nice to have a great place to network and "borrow" some ideas.

Thanks for the PM KBTConstr, hope everything worked out well this weekend. Of course, the snow finally comes when you have an all day meeting. 

It's really coming down right now, but is supposed to move past pretty quickly. Hopefully some lingering lake effect will give us an extra inch or two.


----------



## KBTConst

What is going on here in Northern Michigan 43* out, the snow is almost gone out of my yard, water is running off my roof like I turned on the garden hose, and no snow in the near future. Can some one tell Mother Nature that this is January in Michigan and she needs to get off her but and get to work, Maybe she got on the welfare program in Michigan and realizes that she doesn't have to work. :realmad:


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Well, finally something to post. Looks like winter came back for a little bit today. Maybe chuck a little salt today with a scrape and salt for Saturday morning. We got so much snow last year that this wouldn't have even been "post worthy" but, this year has been so crappy I'm actually excited for this little event.


----------



## PowersTree

KBT, your post will be quoted to my Facebook. That's the funniest **** I've read in a lonnnnng time.


----------



## KBTConst

PowersTree;1448452 said:


> KBT, your post will be quoted to my Facebook. That's the funniest **** I've read in a lonnnnng time.


Not a problem you might want to add another T to the butt since I spelled it wrong.Thumbs Up I just had to vent that day, glad you liked it.


----------



## KBTConst

Is everyone getting ready for this storm snow then 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice then back to snow sounds like the next 48 hrs are going to be a fun. everyone stay safe and make lots of payup payup


----------



## grf_1000

salt trucks will be full and plows going on today. after a snowmobile ride today haha


----------



## 08SnowPusher

grf_1000;1459641 said:


> salt trucks will be full and plows going on today. after a snowmobile ride today haha


Looks like a couple of inches of snow with a little ice heading our way. I wonder if there is a possibility that this is an under-prediction and we'll get more than the 1"-2" that they are calling for. Of course, if the predictions are calling for 1-2 in northwestern Mi, Gaylord/Grayling will get 10-12!


----------



## 31050

08SnowPusher;1459729 said:


> Looks like a couple of inches of snow with a little ice heading our way. I wonder if there is a possibility that this is an under-prediction and we'll get more than the 1"-2" that they are calling for. Of course, if the predictions are calling for 1-2 in northwestern Mi, Gaylord/Grayling will get 10-12!


Nice prediction I am in Roscommon and we got about 10" of the wettest heaviest crap i have plowed in a long time. Used up a lot of space in a hurry, but at least winter finally decided to show up so we could make some money. Looks like another good one for tomorrow night, then next week spring comes.


----------



## Landgreen

Big one coming. Brought a loader in to make room at one of our sites. Just in time. 6-9" Fri night then more to follow.

I did see high of 49 for next Wednesday lol.


----------



## KBTConst

Landgreen;1462299 said:


> Big one coming. Brought a loader in to make room at one of our sites. Just in time. 6-9" Fri night then more to follow.
> 
> I did see high of 49 for next Wednesday lol.


I just heard 10-15+ by noon Sat. finally winter is here!
I think every thing will be out all weekend.


----------



## KBTConst

grf_1000;1459641 said:


> salt trucks will be full and plows going on today. after a snowmobile ride today haha


Hope you got your fill of riding in because it sounds like all of us are going to be very busy this weekend! Thumbs Uppayuppayup


----------



## grf_1000

15" by tomorrow with a total of 20" by sunday. we are making room on the lots today for the new snow. that last 8" of wet stuff sure took up a lot of space.


----------



## rjstone4

Any body up there need help got two trucks ready! Let me know willing to travel im fro
m port huron real snow winter for us down here


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I have 2 trucks, willing to travel. I have a place if frederic


----------



## grf_1000

the rates up here are a lot different then down there haha


----------



## Leisure Time LC

grf_1000;1463136 said:


> the rates up here are a lot different then down there haha


what are you guys getting up there per truck


----------



## Metro Lawn

grf_1000;1463136 said:


> the rates up here are a lot different then down there haha


Not when there is 2' of snow nobody can cover jobs well with those totals

Can have a dozen trucks there by morning.....


----------



## KBTConst

Leisure Time LC;1463166 said:


> what are you guys getting up there per truck


From what I have been hearing the last few yrs is if you can get $50 per/ hr for a truck your doing good. Glad I'm not a sub I dont think I would work for that.

I'm about 1 1/2 hrs away from grf1000 maybe the price is better in his area.


----------



## grf_1000

KBTConst;1464452 said:


> From what I have been hearing the last few yrs is if you can get $50 per/ hr for a truck your doing good. Glad I'm not a sub I dont think I would work for that.
> 
> I'm about 1 1/2 hrs away from grf1000 maybe the price is better in his area.


nope. thats what i pay subs with v plows. we covered everything pretty damn good. anywhere from 16"-20" friday night through 9 am saturday.


----------



## KBTConst

Metro Lawn;1463168 said:


> Not when there is 2' of snow nobody can cover jobs well with those totals
> 
> Can have a dozen trucks there by morning.....


We got 12-14 in heavy wet stuff and people with 900' driveways was offering $ 20 to plow it, That was Saturday morning went by the same place today and they still wasn"t plowed out but as soon a most guys get caught up someone will do it for the $20.

It doesn't matter if it is 2" or 24" people are still cheap and as long as you have joe blow down the road that will do it for the price the customer wants it's never going to change!


----------



## grf_1000

i was ready to take the signs off. phone was blowing up. i turned down at least 15 "one time" plows. 150 driveways that has only been shoveled all winter and wanted me to leave my commerical accounts to drive 10 miles to plow their drive for 15 bucks. i told them to go hang out at a gas station and wait for a truck with a plow to fill up and ask them lol


----------



## KBTConst

grf_1000;1464461 said:


> nope. thats what i pay subs with v plows. we covered everything pretty damn good. anywhere from 16"-20" friday night through 9 am saturday.


We got luck we were suppost to be right in the center of the storm but it move just north of us so we didn't get the larger numbers but my guys did great for how wet it was.


----------



## KBTConst

Same here people blowing up my phone saying the same thing.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Finally caught up! Ended up breaking my plow and had to dig out the back-up. Also broke the linkage for the bucket controls on the loader and ended up rigging up a couple coat hangers so we could keep pushing, but other than that everything went pretty smooth.

Hope everyone made it through the weekend unscathed and was actually able to make some $!


----------



## KBTConst

Well what do you guys think is it over? Should we put the plows away? Or do you think we will get hit one more time?


----------



## Landgreen

KBTConst;1468616 said:


> Well what do you guys think is it over? Should we put the plows away? Or do you think we will get hit one more time?


Remember last year lol. Stakes are staying in the ground!


----------



## 24v6spd

KBTConst;1468616 said:


> Well what do you guys think is it over? Should we put the plows away? Or do you think we will get hit one more time?


It's not over yet. It's too early to be this nice out. I think down south we will get one more, you northern guys may get more than one.


----------



## 31050

should be prepaired first week of April as that is when I will be gone. With my luck it will be simillar to the first week of March


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Keep the plows accessible! My guess (just a guess) is we'll have 3 more events this year. It's way too early to call it quits. I was just watching saved video surveillance footage from 4/20/11 and I was plowing about 4"-5" of sloppy, wet snow.

My back-up leaves for his vacation the first week of April and it always snows when he's gone. So, ******, you are probably correct, looks like the first week of April is when we should get hit!

I have absolutely nothing to back my "prediction." I thinks it's just wishful thinking. Like many others on this site I sure wouldn't mind a few more pushes.


----------



## grf_1000

2 years ago I plowed 6" on mothers day which is may. Never know in northern Michigan.


----------



## KBTConst

I keep telling myself that it's not over yet but with 70* weather it's kinda hard not to think it's over. I'm hoping for at least 2 more.


----------



## BossPlow2010

KBTConst;1468728 said:


> I keep telling myself that it's not over yet but with 70* weather it's kinda hard not to think it's over. I'm hoping for at least 2 more.


2 more 26" storms like last week? Or 2 more 5" storms?


----------



## 24v6spd

KBTConst;1468728 said:


> I keep telling myself that it's not over yet but with 70* weather it's kinda hard not to think it's over. I'm hoping for at least 2 more.


We're going to have to pay for this early round of nice weather. I'm sure you'll get your 2. What kind of construction do you do?


----------



## KBTConst

BossPlow2010;1468755 said:


> 2 more 26" storms like last week? Or 2 more 5" storms?


We don't need any 26" storms but I would take the 2-5" storms.



24v6spd;1468756 said:


> We're going to have to pay for this early round of nice weather. I'm sure you'll get your 2. What kind of construction do you do?


About 8 yrs ago it was just like this bad storm first of March then about 4 weeks of great weather then about 3 weeks of nothing but rain. It can be sunny or snow I don't care either way I just don't want all the rain.
I do remodels and additions I don't get into building houses takes to long for me, but mostly I do excavating I never got away from playing in the dirt with the tonka toys!


----------



## 24v6spd

KBTConst;1468903 said:


> We don't need any 26" storms but I would take the 2-5" storms.
> 
> About 8 yrs ago it was just like this bad storm first of March then about 4 weeks of great weather then about 3 weeks of nothing but rain. It can be sunny or snow I don't care either way I just don't want all the rain.
> I do remodels and additions I don't get into building houses takes to long for me, but mostly I do excavating I never got away from playing in the dirt with the tonka toys!


Do you know anyone who does block work in the Lewiston area?


----------



## BossPlow2010

24v6spd;1468905 said:


> Do you know anyone who does block work in the Lewiston area?


The Amish! Plenty of them up there! And they're some of the nicest people you'll ever meet!


----------



## 24v6spd

BossPlow2010;1468906 said:


> The Amish! Plenty of them up there! And they're some of the nicest people you'll ever meet!


 Good idea. My father in law lives in Mio and a lot of his neighbors are Amish.


----------



## KBTConst

I don't know anyone in that area that does block work, I would go with the Amish idea I deal with them in my area and they are allways very polite and willing to help any way they can.


----------



## 31050

24v6spd;1468907 said:


> Good idea. My father in law lives in Mio and a lot of his neighbors are Amish.


PM me if you don't find anyone I don't live far and know a few guys who would be interested.
I can give you their numbers.


----------



## grf_1000

24v6spd;1468905 said:


> Do you know anyone who does block work in the Lewiston area?


i'm in Gaylord i'm a builder and could hook you up with someone. depending on what you need i could get someone that would do it as a side job if you wanted.


----------



## 24v6spd

grf_1000;1469074 said:


> i'm in Gaylord i'm a builder and could hook you up with someone. depending on what you need i could get someone that would do it as a side job if you wanted.


Thanks for the response. Sent you a PM.


----------



## grf_1000

replied back,, no problem. hope it works out.


----------



## 24v6spd

grf_1000;1469501 said:


> replied back,, no problem. hope it works out.


Thanks, is the snow all melted up there?


----------



## grf_1000

the only snow left is the banks that were piled with the loader.


----------



## 24v6spd

grf_1000;1469505 said:


> the only snow left is the banks that were piled with the loader.


Hard to believe on a day like today but I think we have more to come.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Landgreen;1468618 said:


> Remember last year lol. Stakes are staying in the ground!


I saw your truck out yesterday towing a landscape trailer. Looks like a ton of other spring clean-ups going on today. This weather is crazy and it's supposed to be in the 80's again today! So are you guys ready to throw in the towel and call it for the year? I just have a really hard time putting everything away for the year considering how early it is. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## KBTConst

I think summer tires are going on this weekend I know it will snow again but it only takes 30 min to change back over!


----------



## KBTConst

Hows every ones summer been going I have actually been busy maybe things are picking up like they say!


----------



## grf_1000

snow flakes falling here today


----------



## snowsniper1

anyone in lovells area


----------



## Landgreen

I wish this past snowfall was during business days. I was at least hoping it would linger long enough to salt but lots are clean this morning. Looks like Kaltucky and Gaylord hogged all the snow.


----------



## grf_1000

Parts around Kalkaska ended up with 15". We in Gaylord only got around 5". I'm working over by bellaire today and they've got over 2" more since 8am. I did 2 full plows in Gaylord over the weekend. Just have to get used to getting up at 2 am. That's the rough part lol


----------



## gary56

can you call us please we are interested in this vehicle if still available gary 989 9424642 thanks


----------



## growitmowitlawn

Anyone in Traverse City that can do a commercial restaurant site? We have a couple of there other sites and they just called asking if we wanted this one. The stores manager didn't line anyone up and they are getting pounded with snow i guess at the site. Let me know. Call office at 231-803-4300 and someone will have details.


----------



## Landgreen

growitmowitlawn;1533471 said:


> Anyone in Traverse City that can do a commercial restaurant site? We have a couple of there other sites and they just called asking if we wanted this one. The stores manager didn't line anyone up and they are getting pounded with snow i guess at the site. Let me know. Call office at 231-803-4300 and someone will have details.


We're interested. I left a message.


----------



## Luther

You rock Chris. Thumbs Up


----------



## Landgreen

TCLA;1533535 said:


> You rock Chris. Thumbs Up


No. You rock Jim. Hahaha.

About ready to saddle the horses and ride. Just need a little more.


----------



## grf_1000

4" plus on the ground here, been out cleaning main isle ways and salting most of this afternoon. just getting home, love pre x-mas business hours. time for bed , i have 1 account that needed to be done by 1:30 am. let the no sleep season start $$$$$$


----------



## Landgreen

Hope everyone made it through the past storm ok. That crap was terrible. 

How about some fluffy lake effect?!! We're due.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

That stuff was terrible. All of my accounts are west of traverse by long lake. I'm glad I had a back blade!


----------



## grf_1000

we ended up with 18-20 inches of the heaviest stuff i think i have ever moved. we got around 8" then it rained for a half hour then more snow. burned $700 in fuel in the loader alone. i think this was worse then the storm last march.


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

Wasnt as bad as the storm last march for us but was a close second.


----------



## 31050

Here in Roscommon we had about a 5 hour change over to rain so we only ended up with 6-8 of heavy wet slop. I too think it was worse than March if only for the fact that the ground was not froze.


----------



## grf_1000

there are people all over here that wont get power back till next week sometime. i saw us here in Gaylord made the national news because of the heavy snow amount.


----------



## KBTConst

The worst thing for myself was not how wet and heavy it was it was the fact that it didn't start snowing here until 6 in the morning and we did't get enough to start plowing until about 8:30 then all the cars were out full force and packing that stuff down. I had to plow the village roads 3 times before I was happy with the way it looked. And the fuel this snow sucked up was unbelievable!


----------



## firefighter1989

*Frederic Area*

im starting out in the snowplowing business for residential customers, any tips on pricing per push? or in general how to charge, we get a decent amount of snow here. and also how do you keep track of your customers and how much they owe you, was thinking of charging monthly or every two weeks or per visit?


----------



## Landgreen

This thread has been kinda quiet. Guess everyone is out plowing. payup


----------



## grf_1000

been a very busy winter, well since the last half of dec.


----------



## Landgreen

3" tonight. 3" for tomorrow and some more that evening. Been a long time since we plowed this much in March. Nice little bonus. payup


----------



## grf_1000

we have had 5" since last evening. we are supposed to get another 9" through wed. good thing my $2000 radiator for the loader came in yesterday. this winter has been a long one. i've plowed my commercial accounts 15 times more this winter then 5 years ago when we had 190" and we are only at 130" this season. i'm ready for boating season.


----------



## Landgreen

So how many total pushes for you guys out there?


----------



## grf_1000

i'm at 44 morning pushes this season so far. not including the daytime cleanings.


----------



## Landgreen

Full push yesterday and now this sleet, hail, snain, crap. Geez this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## grf_1000

same here, plowed wed. only had to salt thurs. 3/8" of freezing rain. now its back to snow. heading out to plow again.


----------



## Landgreen

I think this was all my fault. Pulled most our stakes on Monday. Guess I was asking for it lol.

So 46 pushes for you? That's crazy.


----------



## grf_1000

i sure am tired of this white crap. 15 full pushes more then i have done in any year .


----------



## 31050

Grf what did you end up with this morning?


----------



## grf_1000

we ended up with around 1.5". more snow in the forecast for later this week. i sure hope not. i'm almost out of salt.


----------



## grf_1000

Anyone in Gaylord area looking for some work?


----------



## PowersTree

Lets see some pics of those colors going on up there now guys!!

Im heading to St Ignace to our cabin this weekend.


----------



## grf_1000

*snow is here*

yep its coming.


----------



## Landgreen

So everyone still alive and sane? I know I'm glad to have a break these past few days.


----------



## RMGLawn

I have a place in National City...cant believe the snow up there. Also heard a giy at dinner talking about how he hired this guy for get this....100 bucks for the whole season. 

Are you serious??


----------



## KBTConst

Still alive but I don't know about the sane part! Like that mother nature is letting us have some time off.


----------



## Landgreen

Yeah we only had an inch last night so plowed some lots and salted. And they backed off the forecast for tonight too. From 2-4 to just an inch. Nice week to get caught up on everything that got put off all month from being so busy.


----------



## upplowin

We have around 24" maybe a little more on the level right now up here, eastern upper peninsula. Have more coming, and its been a good year so far...


----------



## 09dieselguy

how many times did you northern guys plow this year? what about you up in traverse? i know you guys got hammered all year.


----------



## 09dieselguy

Anyone still going around here??? I'm back up north and would like to make some contacts


----------



## grf_1000

I'm still here, trying to figure out what to do about the salt shortage this season.


----------



## 31050

Pretty slow this season, how is everybody doing?


----------



## navyman

Slow...how I like it!


----------



## Bighammer

It's been a pretty easy winter with not much snow here. I'm out on Old Mission Peninsula surrounded by open water, so it usually is a bit milder. Places a bit inland often get colder temps and a lot more snow than we do.

I guess a little over a week ago, we got a little surprise; prediction was for 1/2" of snow, but we ended up getting 5 or 6" instead. No complaints here. 

I did happen to notice the edge on my plow only had 3 of 8 bolts holding it on. Without a layer of hardpack (esp. on the gravel) I'm hitting frozen ground a lot more. I think embedded rocks, cracks, etc. are breaking off the bolts. All replaced now and ready for more, but I should probably look for something better than just the 1/2" grade 5 carriage bolts.


----------



## Landgreen

Our residential route on Old Mission has seen quite a bit more snow than the rest of our area. Its usually the opposite. 

And yeah that forecast the other day was waaaay off.


----------



## 09dieselguy

Let's get this back alive! Who's everyone's work shaping up for the winter? A few guys I work with have lost some accounts. Any one pick up and big new contracts "?


----------



## grf_1000

shaping up like a busy one. I have about 65 acres of parking lots. I'm still looking for a plow truck driver if anyone in the Gaylord area looking for work.


----------



## 09dieselguy

you work just in Gaylord?


----------



## grf_1000

now am only in Gaylord. The stuff I had in Petoskey I just let a friend take over. I didn't want to deal with it all and not make much off it and always worrying if it was done.


----------



## navyman

grf_1000;2039492 said:


> shaping up like a busy one. I have about 65 acres of parking lots. I'm still looking for a plow truck driver if anyone in the Gaylord area looking for work.


People looking for work is our toughest problem here in Central Michigan, (Mecosta) If you find someone they probably don't have a license.


----------



## Tango

navyman;2089257 said:


> People looking for work is our toughest problem here in Central Michigan, (Mecosta) If you find someone they probably don't have a license.


My buddy lives in the Waters area and just got laid off, he plows and has a license if anyone is looking for help.


----------



## JoeInPI

We are up in the Alpena area... :waving:


----------



## 09dieselguy

Been slower season but been keeping busy! Been getting s descent amount of riding in lately to. I'm looking for another 9.2 vxt of anyone has one forsale


----------



## RMGLawn

Anyone need any help that's getting hit with snow? I don't normally travel but I have been so bored I'll bring my truck and plow.

2015 250 with 8'2 VXT. 

I have 2 but will only be by myself. I'm 10 miles south of Detroit but for the right offer I will head on up


----------



## 09dieselguy

anyone still in the northern Michigan area.


----------



## grf_1000

09dieselguy said:


> anyone still in the northern Michigan area.


Yes, I'm still here.


----------



## Landgreen

grf_1000 said:


> Yes, I'm still here.


Plow much last Friday? Only an inch here.


----------



## grf_1000

Landgreen said:


> Plow much last Friday? Only an inch here.


i'd say around 8" or so. We've plowed 4 times so far. First "snow day" for school kids today. Freezing drizzle, maybe tomorrow as well.


----------



## 31050

I'm in still here. Plowed about 2 inches on Friday.


----------



## Landgreen

grf_1000 said:


> i'd say around 8" or so. We've plowed 4 times so far. First "snow day" for school kids today. Freezing drizzle, maybe tomorrow as well.


Only four times? Lol Not even deer season yet


----------



## Bighammer

Still here, but haven't had to plow anything yet. Sounds like this weekend could change that.


----------



## grf_1000

Landgreen said:


> Only four times? Lol Not even deer season yet


 Last season we plowed 4 times in October lol


----------



## 09dieselguy

grf_1000 said:


> Last season we plowed 4 times in October lol


gotta love living right in the belt!


----------



## Landgreen

Hoping we get a break soon. Reporting payroll for last week. Employees hit 70 hours. Rare that they even reach OT. Ouch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> Hoping we get a break soon. Reporting payroll for last week. Employees hit 70 hours. Rare that they even reach OT. Ouch...


We had one of our top 3 payrolls. Not including this week.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had one of our top 3 payrolls. Not including this week.


You must have got a big bonus...payup


----------



## Bighammer

Emmet County/ Petoskey area sounds like they got hit pretty good; 20"+ in places. 

Hardly anything here in TC. I'm using my tractor because my Cummins wouldn't fire. I ordered a wrench to snug down injector crossover tube nuts. Sounds like a common problem on the common rail engines and mine has all the symptoms. Be a real cheap fix if it actually cures it.


----------



## Bighammer

LOL, lightweight easy to use; no messy in-cab wiring or controls. lowblue: Why mess with big, heavy, expensive plows?


----------



## grf_1000

I sure am ready for a break in the weather. Have not had a day off since Nov. 6th.


----------



## Landgreen

What a mess today. Snowing 3" per hour. People are driving around like its a summer afternoon. Cars stuck in ditches, roads. Hell even parking lots were full of stuck cars.


----------



## Gcard

Art Beach said:


> Petoskey, Emmet County


Central Michigan here.


----------



## Luther

I don’t envy you at all Chris. Dealing with your kind of Lake affect would drive me nuts.


----------



## YooperDog

09dieselguy said:


> who on here is around northern michigan area? i havent seen anyone recently in the area?


in Sault Ste Marie--don't think you meant that far North tho..There's a plow on every other truck up here..........


----------



## Bighammer

Glad I got my truck running, it had quite a workout yesterday. I plow the drive at my barn in between a couple customers. I went over there a couple hours later to grab a part for my tractor and there was another 5" on the ground. Did my little circuit again. 

A winery across the road from one of my clients was not plowed and had a couple cars that looked stuck. I went and asked and their guy was on vacation somewhere. They were pleased that I could help them out, but it was a bit tricky to plow an unfamiliar (and mostly un-marked) lot.


----------



## YooperDog

Bighammer said:


> Glad I got my truck running, it had quite a workout yesterday. I plow the drive at my barn in between a couple customers. I went over there a couple hours later to grab a part for my tractor and there was another 5" on the ground. Did my little circuit again.
> 
> A winery across the road from one of my clients was not plowed and had a couple cars that looked stuck. I went and asked and their guy was on vacation somewhere. They were pleased that I could help them out, but it was a bit tricky to plow an unfamiliar (and mostly un-marked) lot.


Bighammer, newbie question here, when plowing just most driveway's do you alway's run in 4H or 4L or do you use both depending????? what's easiest on old truck ???


----------



## YooperDog

OH, and another question, what would a reasonable charge for a 200ft straight driveway (cement), just learning, lot of fool's around here alway's posting $15-$20 for normal driveway, I just want to be in the black !!!!!


----------



## YooperDog

YooperDog said:


> OH, and another question, what would a reasonable charge for a 200ft straight driveway (cement), just learning, lot of fool's around here alway's posting $15-$20 for normal driveway, I just want to be in the black !!!!!


Well just had 1st job on 200ft drive, it was hard packed like parking lot-just pushed the frt yard back for future snow and scraped drive best I could and charged him $30. (20-25 minutes) opinions ????


----------



## Bighammer

YooperDog said:


> Bighammer, newbie question here, when plowing just most driveway's do you alway's run in 4H or 4L or do you use both depending????? what's easiest on old truck ???


I'm 4hi (or 2hi) 99% of the time. My first gear is plenty low; I'm usually starting in 2nd gear.


----------



## Bighammer

YooperDog said:


> Well just had 1st job on 200ft drive, it was hard packed like parking lot-just pushed the frt yard back for future snow and scraped drive best I could and charged him $30. (20-25 minutes) opinions ????


As long as you're happy, and they're happy, doesn't matter what anyone on here thinks.


----------



## prosnowpusherMI

Anyone available in the Mount Pleasant area? Have a couple properties that I would like to sub out.


----------



## Landgreen

A relative of mine owns a small shoping plaza in Cheboygan and is taking bids for snow and lawn. PM me if interested


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> A relative of mine owns a small shoping plaza in Cheboygan and is taking bids for snow and lawn. PM me if interested


K


----------



## grf_1000

Landgreen said:


> A relative of mine owns a small shoping plaza in Cheboygan and is taking bids for snow and lawn. PM me if interested


I'm in Gaylord and know a couple of guys that plow commercial lots in the area if you have not found anyone yet.


----------



## Landgreen

grf_1000 said:


> I'm in Gaylord and know a couple of guys that plow commercial lots in the area if you have not found anyone yet.


PM sent


----------



## prosnowpusherMI

Hoping to get more luck on this post, had a guy tell me he is selling his business and can’t do work in Cadillac for me. Any chance someone wants a high profile account?


----------



## grf_1000

Let's bring back this thread


----------



## Landgreen

grf_1000 said:


> Let's bring back this thread


Did you plow last weekend?


----------



## grf_1000

Landgreen said:


> Did you plow last weekend?


Yes and salted twice
I'd say 5-6 inches fell but the ground is still above freezing so it melted most of it.


----------



## Landgreen

We had that forecasted but only a dusting fell. Heard Houghton Lake got hit good


----------



## grf_1000

I'm loving this weather. Was on the boat yesterday. It's looking like nothing for two weeks. No snow for opening day.


----------



## grf_1000

A year ago today it was single digit temps and we were plowing.


----------



## Landgreen

Managed to plow a few roads this morning. Also had some time to train a FNG. Usually they get thrown in a truck by themselves during a first storm with a "controller is up down left right. Dont hit anything expensive. Good luck!"


----------



## grf_1000

We've ended up plowing again this morning that goes our fourth full plow this season. I had an FNG myself and one of the trucks still looking for two more. Damn near impossible to find help right now. Can't find a CDL driver or loader operator in either.


----------



## 09dieselguy

wow. every so often I check back into this site and seen some activity. about bored with the weather we have been having. was nice to get a few pushes in though this week. how's it going guys


----------



## grf_1000

We've had around 14* since Saturday morning. Yesterday 4" of Lake effect was easy pushing compared to that wet heavy stuff over the weekend.


----------



## Landgreen

We had 5-6" of the wet heavy. Didnt want anymore of that. Heard Alpena got hammered. Power outages..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What winter?


----------



## Landgreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What winter?


You're too far south to be in this thread. Move along.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Landgreen said:


> You're too far south to be in this thread. Move along.


SKWBE


----------



## 09dieselguy

Landgreen said:


> You're too far south to be in this thread. Move along.


Ya we had more than that here. I got about a foot at my place in Kingsley. I seen one of your blowers out the other day before the storm. It was heavy for sure.


----------



## Landgreen

I heard Gaylord had about a foot of snow yesterday? But NWS reporting 2".


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Landgreen said:


> I heard Gaylord had about a foot of snow yesterday? But NWS reporting 2".


I heard something to close to that also.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

This is near Elmira, about 10 miles west of Gaylord.


----------

